
Show HN: Xtendroid – a DSL for Android development - xentred
https://github.com/tobykurien/Xtendroid
======
brad0
Upvoting to see what other Android devs think of this kind of system.

The builder and parcelable stuff is cool, but I'm not sure if I'd include
another dependency just for that.

\---

EDIT

Actually what does this offer that Kotlin doesn't?

------
ismail
Nice toby :)

